# Post YOUR Best Poetry



## WolfTailz (Jan 24, 2010)

My best is http://alexjkwelch.deviantart.com/art/Cry-Of-The-Wolf-151542080


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 24, 2010)

20 Acre Woods
It is a warm summer day 
The breeze has the unmistakable scent of pine.
The sun is filtering down through the trees
Giving the light a slight green hue.
In the distance there is a wood pecker, hammering away at a tree after some
Unfortunate larvae.
The recent rains have left the earth feeling spongy and a damp musky odor.
Trodding on dead pine needles and twigs that snap under your feet. 
Feeling at peace with the world.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 24, 2010)

*X_Masqued.Macabre_X*
Porcelaine dolls without eyes,
Porcelaine masks without a smile.
Blood trickles down a painted cheek,
Copper tears for her to weep.
Swirling skirts and gowns of silk,
Lust and love, addictions that kill.
A darkened room, a canopy bed,
Sheets of velvet now stained red.
A beautiful sin, whispered in the dark,
A beautiful lie to blacken the heart.
Esctasy on fire,
Driven and damned by mingled desires.


Ta-Daa~
You like? *Headtilt*  ^_^​


----------



## Chex (Jan 24, 2010)

One will stand and all shall fall
Pull the backstock of our soul
Woven shards of worlds to call
Home is City of Forever

Gods rebuked, hold laid to dust
In mediocrity's wasteland,
Balance shifted, purchase lost,
Waits a City of Forever

Can't see past the tired stain
Bind the lives of those remain
Twisted coals, embittered rain
Smashing City of Forever

Bidden pain, forgotten then
Cowards flay them, set them free
Erudite masochists shout amen and
Rule the City of Forever

Can't see past the tired stain
Bind the lives of those remain
Twisted coals, embittered rain
Brace the City of Forever

Shout on high, forbidden names
Should the fallen be remembered
A cat, a rat to pin the blame
Cracking City of Forever

Can't see past the tired stain
Bind the lives of those remain
Worship City of Forever
Worship City of Forever

Crumble, City of Forever


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wheels are turning:
Life abound
Death underground
Interconnected through seams
Of Space and Time
Falling down through eternity
Lights and Sights
I wish they were mine
I'm starting to feel a little dirty
Wishing for things so fine
When all around me is so abound
With what I wish and what I dream
I am lost, and I never want to be found
That which for I truly Pine
Feel like I'm being too flirty
All things ending with a line
Seeing the little Mites
Flowing through Eventuality
feel like I'm committing a crime
Breaking down the Beams
Of  the mind's secrets
And be gone without making a sound
By: Kyle Necronomicon (Just made it, I believe my next work is always my best one so this isn't anymore)


----------



## Jelly (Jan 26, 2010)

im masturbating myself to death


----------



## Atrak (Jan 27, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> im masturbating myself to death



You are truly a master.


----------



## Gaeuvyen (Jan 29, 2010)

The cold bitter touch of winters grasp blows across my face,
it is a feeling that I am more accustomed to,
not knowing when the warm sun shall shine its face upon me,
the days grow darker and move past more quickly,
the pain grows yet I still must press on,
cutting through the snow,
I must make it to the end,
There is no escape from this path,
I have chosen it, and I must keep it,
There is no feeling of regret,
no feeling of sorrow,
the only feeling I have is nearly numb,
but it is the greatest feeling of all,
and I will keep it, till the end.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 30, 2010)

http://rosehexwit.deviantart.com/art/Christmas-on-the-Internet-148248226

*ahem*

It's winter in the half of the world
That has the most Internet users.
All the camgirls have thick jackets on.
Oh well â€“ beggars cannot be choosers.

Trolls thrive in these cold temperatures.
If they're lucky, before she's in bed,
After she's prayed to Raptor Jesus,
She'll put some mistletoe on her head.

All the world's lolcats are dressed to kill.
Their angry faces are a warning.
Take off those bells and Santa costumes,
Or you won't wake up in the morning.

Christmas on RuneScape's quite an affair.
The holiday quest tends to involve
A trail of clues or riddle or maze
That no one is smart enough to solve.

The Deviant Artists prepare gifts
Like poems, pictures, badges, refs, and signs.
You know if he or she really cares
If the artist hasn't traced the lines.

Fanfiction.net gets a big surge
Of Christmas fics that are really bad.
The Mary Sues are out in full force,
And there's lots of yaoi to be had.

The Gaia Online world's much the same. 
Avatars sport wintry decorum.
You can wish your friends a merry day,
But please post in the correct forum.

The Furries are brimming with spirit,
From the felines to all the foxes.
They gather to exchange their presents
And possibly yiff in the boxes.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 30, 2010)

TBH, I think this piece isn't that great, but here it is.

Time

Dusk to dawn, day to night,
We all experience the delightful fright
Of the uncertainty of what is tomorrow
Leaves our definition of â€œknowâ€ so hollow.

We are arrogant in our mind
Of knowing what will happen in time
We taunt it with a calendar or watch
And sometimes an unforgetful blotch
Of a wonderful time, or a angry statement
But time just sings its peaceful lament.

Time is a cocoon of happiness
The chest of excitement, the box of madness,
For when we find what is amiss
We are swallowed by sweet bliss.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd say this is... roughly my best to date. In essence, it's my frustration at people who kind of cheat life. 

i.e. I don't pirate anything, like songs, b/c I know if my music ever gets me anywhere, I sure wouldn't want ppl just jacking it for free. Fair is fair... and I'd go broke  

_Cheat_
Often times I find I can't stand the Earth
The cruelty and the hatred burns at my soul
All creatures are given only one life, there is no rebirth
So why then are the inhabitants so cold?

Love is disregarded; people stop caring
There is no passion left in what is dead
The death toll, it rises, and the sirens are blaring
I hear them as I sit alone on my bed

What love remains is perverted lust,
A twisted vision viewing only outer beauty
It can hurt too much to give others one's trust
There is no sense of pride or sense of duty

No more does an individual find his or her own path,
But instead follows one of vile terms
They know they will face no wrath,
One can take the easy way out and not get burned

No penalty for avoiding the greater good
No sense doing what one really should,
There's no reward for those who do
There is no point, so why follow through?

Go ahead and cheat life, let others work for you
Doing nothing; you will be rewarded for the work of other men;
Walk the left hand path. Is there someone to stop you? Who?
Only the good die young beacuse the bad get to kill them 

To comment: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2586239

Thanks for reading


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Feb 2, 2010)

For Valentine's Day:

*Love (Like a Velociraptor)*

Love, like a velociraptor, lays in wait.

Striking from shadow, swiftly.

You feel nothing at first but the warmth
of your guts in your hands.

Heartstrings.  The scent of pennies fills your mouth.

Love, like a velociraptor, leaves you gutted.

Takes all the best parts
your empty carcass remains for scavengers.


----------



## Altamont (Feb 5, 2010)

Alrighty, let's see...my best...hm..

Well, thematically, I'd have to go with this one, I'd suppose. It's a poem about...well, I'll let you decide  (Warning: it's a long 'un):

Young Blood

1

Televisionâ€™s blarinâ€™
those streetâ€™s are a tearinâ€™
up again: people shouting out 
their names, people crying out 
their pains, and the young blood flows 
so freshly and freely-

And the Young Blood cannot help 
but see through the TV:

Blood quenched thirst of arid sands and
the bursting maw of ruined cities and
tattered clothes on 
tattered children and
machine-gun fire every-
where and so many dead bodies that the 
vultures themselves 
are turning their noses 

All of this under 
the scorch-
ing sun and fester-
ing flesh and the freshly 
spun lies of the leeches and flies:

"A motherâ€™s heart bursts as
the Nation dies!"

Or so go the cries of 
the ticker-tape termites, infest-
ing the eyes 
and infect-
ing the lives of the Young Blood;
bringing it all a bit closer to homeâ€¦



2

Young Blood knows no home.

No-

He only knows that 
with a button's push 
he can drown out the sounds 
of the sorrowful mothers
and find:

New Deals! 
Sweet finds!
Liquor! and
Burgers! and
Spoilers for cars! and 
Rims that will spin! and
Songs that will sin!
All of the things that
you canâ€™t live without! and
at such low
low prices too... 

And!

Two children dead in another
school shooting, and
all of the wars that no-
bodies' winning and yet another
disease that wonâ€™t stop infecting and-

Young Blood cries out in disgust:
â€œMan, thatâ€™s the old news!
Give me the good shit, man!
Give it to me right
now!â€

After all, what are more bodies 
among the foundations? 

Nothing 
compared to gardening tools 
wielded by fresh faced 
young models with 
gel in their hair and 
silicon skin and
faces upheld in elastic excitement,
holding their shears
Only $9.99! 
with plastic precision

Nothing 
compared to the glistening, 
glittering, 
price-marked-down shit eating 
grin on their market-
able faces.

â€œYeah, manâ€ Young Blood sighs, 
â€œThatâ€™s the good shit there, 
the real good shit!â€

3

â€œThis is the real warâ€ the Old Soul cries,
but his pleas are drowned out by 
the leeches and flies 
and the shiteating grins 
that come with their lies-

But he cries on.

â€œThis is the war we fight
for ourselves
for silence
for blindness
for the freedom of our retinas!â€

But young ones are deaf and the
Young Blood succumbs 
to the hustle and flow and 
the rhythm
the drums 
and all of the glammer 
this glamour conveys,
to the stifling static of our
Xpress-Check Out ways

The young blood is drowning in the stink of the flies
and the tears fuel the sigh 
of this requiemâ€™s reprise:

â€œThe young blood will die!â€
the termites reply.

Is this the land that I call home?
Is this the life Iâ€™ve chosen?

Where TV dinners and 
programming slots
determine whether we care
if our brothers will rot?

The old soul cried, â€œHear me out!â€

My young blood is dead,
so hear me shout:


----------



## Scarborough (Feb 8, 2010)

My mother:​
My mother:
on Tuesday
on Wednesday
she cooks scrambled eggs and leaves them in the bath tub
We go swimming.

The clandestineness of our actions is impeccable.
Immaculate! to the extreme.

Tomorrow the sun will shine.
Tomorrow there will be cancer.
We will have sex under the moonlight,
and then I shall cry furtively in the shade.


----------



## Tempest Drake (Feb 8, 2010)

Rivers of lost souls,
stained by blood and hate,
Damnation and violence filling the holes,
nothing can stop you from your disgusting fate.

Hell gripping the Reigns,
the Devil cackling and riding the nightmares of hell,
Pillars of flames burning all that you gain,
sins and temptations grabbing and dragging you down the well.

Pillars of hatred continue to consume,
devil's and ghouls  tearing away at the flesh,
The roses of war and suffering begins to bloom,
consuming all hatred and negativity and consume the flesh.

Shards of fated humiliation and damnation,
writhing and squirming in the void of darkness,
No release from the bondage of fate and humiliation,
only continuous suffering and hatred that writhe and strangle you in the darkness...

~~

It might not be great, but I still think it's nice.


----------



## Faux23 (Feb 8, 2010)

loved your's Tempest Drake

ok my turn:

It seems i lost my family
the one's that brought insanity
although I'm the one that lost the game
all those involved are the one's to blame
Its getting worse day by day
and everyday i have less to say
I strayed the path that was my way
all my feelings i cant confine 
becaues it seems i've lost my mind 

mundane i know but i just needed to write something at that point


----------



## RogueShadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Haiti

Mommy, please make Daddy come back,
Mommy, please answer me!
Mommy where is sister?

What happened last night?
Why is everything black and dusty?
Where is everything?
Why are people crying?

There are bodies on the street, but why?
They look like they are only sleeping!
Mommy, please talk to me, say one word.
I need you Mommy, please donï¿½t leave me here alone!

I hear crying, and its not my own.
Waitï¿½ donï¿½t pull me away from my Mommy!
Why are you putting that white sheet on her?!
Donï¿½t tell me my mommy is dead too.
Daddyï¿½sisterï¿½ anyone there; Say something please!

The earth crumbled my houseï¿½
It took everything from me,
My family and now Iï¿½m here aloneï¿½
Mommy, why did the earth have to take everything from me?

Rogue Shadow
January 22, 2010

Original Link: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3306713


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Feb 15, 2010)

I read my poetry to people from time to time, and interestingly enough I've gotten quite a few positive responses for the very first poem I wrote that was meant to be heard, rather than read. I don't know if it's my best, but I enjoy reading it, so...

One can listen: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3393200

Or one can read...

*The Water's In My Eyes Again*

The water's in my eyes again
and my patience
my patience
is growing so thin.
Because I feel the salt of the sea
seeping in
so deeply in
again and again.

Muscles burning with aches and pains
with every inch I try to gain.
But how am I any match for the sea?
With the dragon's waves coming up
and crushing, crushing
crushing me.
It's so hard to breathe, to breathe
when the tide is crushing me.

I could scream for help
but truthfully I don't
so alone I tread
and be helped I wont.
Because the burden that burdens and burdens me
is what could drag you under the sea.
Under the surface
to drown with me.

I'm ceasing to believe anymore
That I'll ever make it to the shore.
That there's any hope in store
in store, in store for me.
It's just too much time to see
and not much longer that I'll be
able to keep my head above
the water, above the sea.

The water's in my eyes again 
and my vision's just a blur.
I thought that I could see it
but now I dont see it
and thats what really hurts.
That the light, my light
brightens not the night
and I'll live my life in the fright of the sea.

The breadth of my task has become quite clear.
It's not enough to just swim out of here.
It's more about what I fear
and hold dear
and hold near
to my heart.
So let's restart with what I believe
to fight my way out of the sea.

I believe in the power of forgiveness.
I believe in the value of life.
I believe in the hidden strength of the soul
and I believe in doing what's right.
I believe I was created for a reason.
I believe I was given a gift.
I believe that with faith I can
call the tide of the sea to shift.

I believe in loving others
and that loved I can be.
I believe in a caring touch
pulling others from the sea.
Most of all I believe
I believe
That God intends me to see that I'll be
free of the sea. Some day.

The water's in my eyes again
So I close them and I pray.
I ask my God, your God, our God
to give me strength this day.
Just enough
to make me tough
to brave the rough
waters of the sea.

Just enough
to make me tough
to brave the rough...
So that someday.
Someday.
Someday.
I'll overcome the Dragon's grip
and break free from the storms of the sea.


----------



## MHFC (Feb 15, 2010)

chips, beans, fish;
spoon, fork, dish;
lemon, eggs, lime;
food's full of rhyme.

My best. I shit you not.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 15, 2010)

MHFC said:


> chips, beans, fish;
> spoon, fork, dish;
> lemon, eggs, lime;
> food's full of rhyme.
> ...


 
I am suitably impressed.


----------



## rogarr (Feb 15, 2010)

*Here's one of my better works. :3*

*It's at http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3291765/*

I am, but a forgotten man.
A nameless soul, who forever can
Continue on my shoddy existence
An uncommitted crime, I beg forgiveness.

For you, my thoughts and feelings
Well up inside my soul.
To never be disclosed.
To forever remain untold.

I fear, that if, I spill my feelings, 
You may drown inside the torrent.
Your resentment would be like blood upon my hands, 
To be forever stained with sorrow.

My time is running out.
My opportunity is fading.
My unchosen station, every day by your side,
Would be but a blur of the past, 
A memory.

I must amass my strength, I must!
To proclaim myself to you!
But lo and behold, all is lost.
She is gone, and me, alone.

You may not have known my name.
Nor of how I feel.
But I shall never forget you,
Who's smile brought me through the day.


----------



## hornedcat (Feb 17, 2010)

It is about a beautiful tiny island I lived on for a year. Pop 500 (or something tiny like that)  The Unknowing Coast 



Together
  we crash 
  waves upset in the 
  balancing 
  precariously to and fro
  and into one another unknowing 
  gazing down endless lines 
  far down the coast 

  Lying face upward 
  to the celestial rift
  on drowsy sandbanks near the swirling waters
  features of continents 
  and lonesome islands 
  inlets and coves 
  shimmering bays 
  peninsulas full of rich forests 
  where the singles live 
  lonely animals who survive and call for one another 
  all alone 

  Who can see the moon as it whimpers 
  touching the void in its heart lying 
  in a shattered ruin dancing on the oceans 
  children
  waves in soft torment 
  sighing the night away 

  I kiss thee
  oh unknowing specter 
  summoned by the masses 
  all who breathe the same air 
  but live on different worlds 
  inside the individual snowflake orbs 
  you buy in the postcard store 
  at Christmas 

  I slip my hand beneath your back
  eyes gazing into the void
  and feel the blood 
  gathered in puddles and streams 
  a wholesome meal for the greedy 
  gods who enjoy 
  the sacrifice for true love 
  now and again 

  do you see the verdant 
  cliffs dazzled by melancholy shadow 
  under the cities of 
  pale blue which sparkle light-years 
  away?

  a hoe 
  to the caress of romance 
  to the love of time 
  and emotion 
  the cosmic energy undefined forever 
  to the one great ice 
  the glacier from which all rivers flow 
  to eternities mercy 
  at the unknowing coast


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Feb 22, 2010)

i didnt think this one up but it was sent to me and i thought it was cute.


Dreams are like stars,
you may never touch them,
but if you follow them,
they will lead you to your destiny...
-unknown-


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 23, 2012)

A lonely old dog,
Laying by the dying hearth.
Who will care for him?

I randomly came up with this one, and named it 'The Hearth'.


----------



## Pine (Jun 23, 2012)

my haiku about corn...

corn is in my mouth
it gets stuck between my teeth
where's the dental floss?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 23, 2012)

Roses are red
Violets are blue 
You should bend over
So I can fuck you.


----------

